# Site General > Site Info >  DON'T FORGET TO VOTE!!! Forum of the year on The Reptile Report!!!

## SlitherinSisters

Prepare yourselves for the flood of propaganda that's about to spew from my keys....every day....for the rest of the month  :Wink: 


*You can vote every day in December for the Forum of the Year on The Reptile Report!* 
http://thereptilereport.com/pe/2013/...moftheyear2013


There are so many members who have literally dedicated a bit of their lives to this site so why not get recognized for all the time you spend on here helping the community! We were nominated for this award, now we just need the votes to win! There is a ton of information and so many great people on here, we all deserve the win! 


*Cast your vote today, tomorrow, and every day until the end of the year!* I'll try to keep this bumped so we don't forget! 
http://thereptilereport.com/pe/2013/...moftheyear2013



EDIT: Also, if you are nominated for something post the link in this thread so it doesn't get lost in the [biggest most popular] forum!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-15-2013),dgring (12-24-2013),JLC (12-15-2013),*mlededee* (12-16-2013),PitOnTheProwl (12-16-2013),_Robyn@SYR_ (12-18-2013),tjteach14 (12-23-2013)

----------


## Soterios

Voted again! I'll try to remember every day!

----------

JLC (12-16-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-15-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Voted again! I'll try to remember every day!


Don't worry I've missed a day here and there too  :Embarassed:  Hopefully this thread will help me out too!

----------


## DooLittle

I've voted a few times too.  Thanks for reminding me!

----------

JLC (12-16-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-15-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> I've voted a few times too.  Thanks for reminding me!


No problem! And I'll keep reminding you  :Wink:

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Thanks for the reminder! I voted  :Very Happy:  will try to do it again every day now.

----------

dgring (12-24-2013),JLC (12-16-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-15-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Thanks for the reminder! I voted  will try to do it again every day now.


Yay!!!!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Today is a new day! Get out there and vote! 

I'm late getting this reminder up, totally should have thought of it before. Now we have a lot of making up to do! 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-16-2013),dgring (12-24-2013),DooLittle (12-16-2013),JLC (12-16-2013)

----------


## MarkS

remember you can vote once *EVERY* day 


Just click on the button in my sig and it'll take you right to the spot...

It it DOESN'T say _Thank you, you can vote again tomorrow!_ That means you can go ahead and vote again...  


V V V V V V V V V

----------

JLC (12-16-2013),_Robyn@SYR_ (12-18-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-16-2013)

----------


## NYHC4LIFE8899

Voted for you

----------

JLC (12-17-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-16-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Voted for you


Thank ya! 





And I learned the link works via cell phone too, no excuses now  :Wink:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-17-2013)

----------


## CrystalRose

Voted. I've been trying to remember to vote every day.  :Very Happy:

----------

JLC (12-17-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-17-2013)

----------


## Soterios

Voted again! Keep it going folks!

----------

JLC (12-17-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-17-2013)

----------


## dgring

What happens if BP.net wins?

----------

JLC (12-17-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-17-2013)

----------


## Emilio

Let's go Guy's keep voting.

----------

JLC (12-17-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-17-2013)

----------


## JLC

> What happens if BP.net wins?


The four administrators will have a boxing tournament to see who gets to keep the trophy.  :Razz:

----------

dgring (12-17-2013),DooLittle (12-17-2013),_Emilio_ (12-17-2013),rabernet (12-22-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-17-2013)

----------


## dgring

> The four administrators will have a boxing tournament to see who gets to keep the trophy.


lol

----------


## JLC

> The four administrators will have a boxing tournament to see who gets to keep the trophy.


Anticipation of that epic video should be enough to get the votes rolling in....ya think?   :Razz:

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-17-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Lol, I'd pay to see that video!  :ROFL:

----------


## Neal

So who has won in previous years?

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-17-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> so who has won in previous years?


BLBC



Which is nonsense imo bc..... 

BLBC: 
Threads: 48,066
Posts: 892,810
Members: 4,806 

BPnet:
Threads: 187,353 
Posts: 1,981,047
Members: 35,477


Just sayin.......  :Razz: 



So basically what I'm trying to say is, what the heck bpnet!?!  :Wink:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I voted!!

sent from my incubator

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-17-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> I voted!!
> 
> sent from my incubator


Yay thank you!

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Ill vote tomorrow too, and nudge hubby to vote too.  :Cool: 

sent from my incubator

----------

JLC (12-18-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-17-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Ill vote tomorrow too, and nudge hubby to vote too. 
> 
> sent from my incubator


Lol good!!! He better vote!

----------


## CrystalRose

Remembered to vote again today  :Very Happy:

----------

JLC (12-18-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-18-2013)

----------


## Neal

I'll vote from both of my computers, my cell phone and my work computer.

----------

_Emilio_ (12-18-2013),JLC (12-18-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-18-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Remembered to vote again today


Thank you!!!




> I'll vote from both of my computers, my cell phone and my work computer.


 :Very Happy:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

OH!!! And if anyone is a nominee for something else you should put your link in this thread. Your link will get lost elsewhere on this site since we are the MOST ACTIVE and MOST POPULAR forum out there  :Wink:  

I know we have some forum family members nominated....

----------

JLC (12-18-2013)

----------


## southbay54

ball-pythons.net is far better made and the programs used to run the site is way above the other forums

----------

JLC (12-18-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-19-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Bump-diddy-bump

----------

dgring (12-19-2013),JLC (12-19-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-19-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Voted yesterday and today! If you have any fellow members' cell, text them to remind them! We just gotta win!!

sent from my incubator

----------

JLC (12-19-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-19-2013)

----------


## doolil

Voted  :Smile:

----------

JLC (12-19-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-19-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Voted yesterday and today! If you have any fellow members' cell, text them to remind them! We just gotta win!!
> 
> sent from my incubator


That's a good idea!  :Smile:  

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Don't forget, today is a new day!

----------

JLC (12-20-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

And EVERY vote counts, and is equally important!

sent from my incubator

----------

JLC (12-20-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-20-2013)

----------


## CrystalRose

Looks like IHerp.com is in the lead right now. Remember to vote!

----------

JLC (12-21-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-21-2013)

----------


## MarkS

Keep voting, we're currently in 4th place but it's still pretty close.

----------

JLC (12-21-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-21-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

4th place????!!! Thats unacceptable
 :Sad: 
sent from my incubator

----------

JLC (12-21-2013),MarkS (12-21-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-21-2013)

----------


## doolil

Voted again

----------

JLC (12-21-2013),MarkS (12-21-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-21-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> 4th place????!!! Thats unacceptable
> 
> sent from my incubator


No kidding!!! Everyone remember to get your votes in everyday! 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2

----------

JLC (12-21-2013),MarkS (12-21-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Time to vote again! 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Come on people!  iherp is like 300 votes ahead of us!  I know we have enough people here, we just ALL have vote EVERY day!!

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-22-2013)

----------


## MarkS

MarkS is sad......   :Tears:   He voted yesterday, then he voted again today, and there were only about 20 other votes between then and now..  Please don't let MarkS be sad.   Please vote today and everyday until the end of the month.

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-22-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> MarkS is sad......    He voted yesterday, then he voted again today, and there were only about 20 other votes between then and now..  Please don't let MarkS be sad.   Please vote today and everyday until the end of the month.


Doing our part,  4 of those were doolil and I.  :Wink:

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-23-2013)

----------


## dgring

Iherp have more than double our votes  :Sad: , who knew they were so big?

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-23-2013)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

I've been voting everyday, I really hope we win!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-23-2013)

----------


## Soterios

We need more votes! Come on guys!

Shared the link on my twitter and facebook!

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-23-2013)

----------


## CrystalRose

I've been voting everyday. Going to tell my hubby to vote too!

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-23-2013)

----------


## dgring

voted everyday so far :Smile:

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-23-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

We have the people, now we just need the votes! We can do it! 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2

----------

_CrystalRose_ (12-23-2013)

----------


## MarkS

Well, looks like we've dropped to 5th place now, but it's close

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> well, looks like we've dropped to 5th place now, but it's close


 :Surprised:  what!!!?!!!

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

WHAAAAA ? Ive been voting every day... :Sad: 

sent from my incubator

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-23-2013)

----------


## satomi325

I've been voting daily. 

Keep voting for my Black Pewter in the BP photo section and Gharial in the croc section too!  :Smile: 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-23-2013)

----------


## MarkS

Well when the BLBC nearly DOUBLES their vote count in one day it can be kind of hard to catch up.  But at least we're back into 4th place again, by 7 votes.

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-23-2013)

----------


## rabernet

Vote, vote, vote!!!!!

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-23-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Wow. How can those guys have that many votes?  :Sad:   Still voting daily.

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-23-2013)

----------


## satomi325

> Wow. How can those guys have that many votes?   Still voting daily.


A lot of the bigger breeders are on BLBC, thus can ask the aide of their followers/ fans/customers/posse/etc etc



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------

DooLittle (12-24-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> A lot of the bigger breeders are on BLBC, thus can ask the aide of their followers/ fans/customers/posse/etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 :Sad:

----------


## dgring

This is crazy, we have the most people and I know everyone on this thread has voted pretty much daily

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-24-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Bump.  VOTE PEOPLE!

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-24-2013)

----------


## doolil

Voted.

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-24-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Don't forget to vote! Link works via phone as well!

----------


## Pyrate81

bump   :burp:

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-26-2013)

----------


## SaintTawny

> Iherp have more than double our votes , who knew they were so big?


It's not the size of the ship that counts...

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-26-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

True dat.

sent from my incubator

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-26-2013)

----------


## Annarose15

BUMP! Keep voting, folks! There are over 43,000 views in the "Rate the BP above you" thread - but we are losing the TRR award for best forum?! Come on! Links are below!




> *You can vote every day in December for the Forum of the Year on The Reptile Report!* 
> http://thereptilereport.com/pe/2013/...moftheyear2013
> 
> 
> There are so many members who have literally dedicated a bit of their lives to this site so why not get recognized for all the time you spend on here helping the community! We were nominated for this award, now we just need the votes to win! There is a ton of information and so many great people on here, we all deserve the win! 
> 
> 
> *Cast your vote today, tomorrow, and every day until the end of the year!* I'll try to keep this bumped so we don't forget! 
> http://thereptilereport.com/pe/2013/...moftheyear2013

----------

JLC (12-27-2013),MarkS (12-26-2013),Neal (12-26-2013),rabernet (12-26-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-26-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> BUMP! Keep voting, folks! There are over 43,000 views in the "Rate the BP above you" thread - but we are losing the TRR award for best forum?! Come on! Links are below!


No kidding!  :Tears:

----------


## Neal

> No kidding!


Why don't we put a free BP to a random active member who posts if we win. That should get things moving.

----------


## Annarose15

> Why don't we put a free BP to a random active member who posts if we win. That should get things moving.


This forum educates and offers a sense of community for hundreds or even thousands daily. The least the community can do is throw a few votes without needing an extra bribe. I know you mean well, Neal, but I think folks can offer a little gratitude to the site gratis.

----------

rabernet (12-27-2013)

----------


## Neal

> This forum educates and offers a sense of community for hundreds or even thousands daily. The least the community can do is throw a few votes without needing an extra bribe. I know you mean well, Neal, but I think folks can offer a little gratitude to the site gratis.


Oh I know Anna. I'm just saying that might really put their butt in gear. We have several hundred people visit daily who have a computer and at least a cell phone. They could easily put us in first place with a vote on each one daily.

----------


## SaintTawny

I have to say I'm honestly surprised that BP.net isn't in first place given the sheer size of this place, and like others said, how helpful it is. Unfortunately, my heart belongs to another (Go iHerp!) and that might be part of the problem; Those people who would be enthusiastic enough to vote every day may be voting for another site. I'm pretty excited about this being a David vs. Goliath situation though, considering how comparatively small iHerp is, how large Bush League is, and how fierce the competition between the two is. 

The people who make this forum happen do an excellent job at fostering a helpful and welcoming community, but I've seen the dedication that Aaron has for iHerp and I'm eager to see his efforts rewarded even if it's just a small gesture.

----------

_Annarose15_ (12-27-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

You can vote for both...

----------

_Annarose15_ (12-27-2013),_CrystalRose_ (12-27-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-26-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Ok,  I have never been to iherp.   Just went to take a peek.  They are rallying hard.  Driving around voting from different wifi sources, having family and friends vote.  While that seems a bit like cheating to me...  LET'S GO PEOPLE!  We have a huge community here.  If you log on daily to see what's going on, we deserve your votes.   We are running out of time...

----------

JLC (12-27-2013),MarkS (12-27-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-27-2013)

----------


## CrystalRose

I've been voting every day. So has my husband. Might have to see if I can get my mom and my brother to vote too.

----------

_Annarose15_ (12-27-2013),JLC (12-27-2013),rabernet (12-27-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-27-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

BLBC and iherp both have over 1300.  We only have 300 something.  *tears*

----------

JLC (12-27-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-27-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Ok,  I have never been to iherp.   Just went to take a peek.  They are rallying hard.  Driving around voting from different wifi sources, having family and friends vote.  While that seems a bit like cheating to me...  LET'S GO PEOPLE!  We have a huge community here.  If you log on daily to see what's going on, we deserve your votes.   We are running out of time...


:0  :Sad:  That explains a lot.... 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MarkS

> Ok,  I have never been to iherp.   Just went to take a peek.  They are rallying hard.  Driving around voting from different wifi sources, having family and friends vote.  While that seems a bit like cheating to me...  LET'S GO PEOPLE!  We have a huge community here.  If you log on daily to see what's going on, we deserve your votes.   We are running out of time...


It does seem a bit like cheating.   :Tears:

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-27-2013)

----------


## southbay54

wow I see that too

----------


## southbay54

I just look at the votes we are nowhere even close to winning.

----------


## JLC

I just want to say a few things about these awards... 

First off, I haven't pushed for the votes myself because it feels....weird, or disingenuous to ask for votes in a contest that is run by a company I work for.  But I WOULD like to see BP.net roar ahead and show 'em what we've got.  It could still be done....if the membership here really wanted it badly enough.  We have the numbers to surge ahead. 

*Second, and what I believe is far more important....is that there is NO cheating going on.  Not even anything improper. * 

How often have we seen someone come here and post a thread in the Off Topic forum asking for members to support them in some contest or poll they are involved in at some other site?  And how often are we happy to go over there and support our friend/neighbor?  Do you think you're "cheating" by doing so, even though you weren't aware of that other site before?  Do you think that person is cheating by asking for outside support from their friends?  No.  

If you have a site with 50 dedicated members willing to hustle their butts off and get lots of votes for a site they care very much about....versus a site with 500 regular members who might be talked into moseying over to vote once in a while for a site they take for granted..... 

How is that cheating?  It's dedication and hard work...plain and simple.  

Yes, I'm a little disappointed that BP.net members don't seem to have the same competitive fire that other site members have.  Maybe because we're SO big, everyone thinks that everyone else is taking care of business so they don't have to.  

But I still believe in our mission here, and I believe we do it better than anyone else in the realm of ball pythons specifically and reptiles in general.  If YOU believe so as well, then get on over there and vote....AND...get your friends and family to vote, too.  Even if we don't start a landslide of last-minute votes, at least we can make a better showing than we are now.

----------

_Annarose15_ (12-27-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-28-2013)

----------


## satomi325

One thing that someone pointed out to me recently is that most of the members here are not regular members. Many members come and go. They ask their questions and become overnight experts and usually just move on afterwards. There are very few regular members if you really count out the actual numbers in comparison to the number of accounts.

In the few years I've been here, I no longer see the same people who posted regularly a year ago or whatever other years. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SaintTawny

> Ok,  I have never been to iherp.   Just went to take a peek.  They are rallying hard.  Driving around voting from different wifi sources, having family and friends vote.  While that seems a bit like cheating to me...  LET'S GO PEOPLE!  We have a huge community here.  If you log on daily to see what's going on, we deserve your votes.   We are running out of time...


The unfortunate truth is that iHerp was winning BEFORE the vote-hussling started, when the numbers were first posted, by having the regular active members vote on their home connection daily. When the totals were posted last week, Bush League's thread on the topic started bragging about how they were getting customers/employees etc to vote for them. That's when we (iHerp) started the vote-hustling in response, and tbh if they were nearly as dedicated as we are, we wouldn't even stand a chance, it's only because they occasionally care that we're able to keep up.

The same goes for bp.net! If everyone here participated as vigorously, bp.net would blow iHerp AND Bush League out of the water!

----------


## rzreptile

I voted 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Royal Hijinx

Is iHerp even technically a forum?

----------


## MarkS

I always thought it was more like facebook for reptile lovers though granted, I don't know much about it.  I might have to check it out.

----------


## SaintTawny

> Is iHerp even technically a forum?


In the literal sense of the word, yes. iHerp is a forum. It's not laid out the same way as bp.net. The "thread" capabilities are limited to three types; Blogs, Help requests, and Walls, but that doesn't disqualify it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_forum

----------


## southbay54

kinda looks like a reptile facebook

----------


## Annarose15

Bump again! Come on, BP.netters!

----------


## Soterios

I'm still voting every day!

----------


## MarkS

I just noticed that you can vote for more then one site.  I wonder if they both count?

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Vote!!! 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SaintTawny

Voting is now closed due to someone discovering a method to officially cheat. The closed notice is on their facebook page, but there are no details about what exactly happened that constituted cheating, just that whatever it was got spread around Facebook earlier today.

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-29-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Sweet! So maybe we WILL win, by having casted all of our honest votes!!  :Smile: 

sent from my incubator

----------

DooLittle (12-28-2013),SlitherinSisters (12-29-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Ya know, my thoughts were, great if they are "rallying and getting family too vote".   But... If it's just Joe blow and peeps that aren't into reptiles voting, does that really earn them the spot?  I mean, good for hustling,  but that's just 1 person recruiting 5 votes.  Not 6 people that think they are the best... :Wink:

----------

SlitherinSisters (12-29-2013)

----------


## MarkS

Looks like ALL categories are closed for now not just the forums section, any rumors about why are just speculation.   I'm sure they'll have it cleared up soon.

----------


## Kodieh

For the invert breeder category, one person is doing a giveaway to earn votes. Isn't that bribery? It isn't if I win the giveaway! Lol. 
It's the first time, there's bound to be trouble. They'll know a better way next time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I was wondering why I couldn't vote... Very interesting. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2

----------


## JLC

> For the invert breeder category, one person is doing a giveaway to earn votes. Isn't that bribery? It isn't if I win the giveaway! Lol. 
> It's the first time, there's bound to be trouble. They'll know a better way next time. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Didn't someone here suggest that we do the very same thing?   :Razz: 

Seriously though...all in all, the entire event went extraordinarily well and the response has been extremely positive, even after the early closing.  Of all the nominees, 99% of them have a great attitude and realize this is all for fun and a great way to draw the herping community together.  Of course, there are always a few individuals who take things too personally and/or too seriously and can't see any good beyond their own gain.  

From the get-go, the tech guys at TRR knew how to find and weed out the occasional cheat votes that were sure to come.  However, yesterday, one individual discovered a major exploit and then MAILED instructions on how to use that exploit to thousands of people.  Robyn (or someone at TRR) got wind of that as soon as it happened and made the decision to close the polls early BEFORE that scale of cheating could begin.  

So it's all good.  Winners will be announced on the appointed day.  :Smile:

----------


## Annarose15

I noticed someone on fb post that you could vote multiple times a day if you used different devices (phone, computer, iPad, etc.), which I would definitely consider cheating. I'm glad to hear that it was shut down before too many false votes could be cast, and thank you to all my fellow BP.netters that pitched in for our forum!

----------


## SaintTawny

From what I've been able to gather so far, TRR considered votes from multiple devices in one household, and votes from non-reptile-keeping friends/family/associates to be legit votes. It sounds like the problem was multiple votes cast from one device repetitively. 

Unfortunately, a problem that I noticed a little too late to matter was that my boyfriend and I were voting on separate computers at our house, but they were connected to the same wifi source. I mistakenly thought that when I saw the "you have already voted" it must have meant that I voted for the day after the reset, not that they were counting boyfriend's vote for mine. Between the two of us, only one was getting to vote. Remedied that when I noticed I could vote using the 4G connection on my smart phone, but I only got about a week of that. Considering how close the numbers between iHerp and Bush League were, those extra 20-ish votes could have made the difference. Lesson learned I guess.

----------

